# Jonah, RIP 1-14-2013



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

I had to put Jonah down yesterday. Hardest decision of my life. Some of you who have been following him over the years can learn more here. I will miss him but I know he's out of pain now. Sweet Jonah...

"Jonah is gone. I had to hold him tight so he wouldn't struggle. He died in my arms with my face right on his forehead and on the top of his nose. I rubbed him and shhh him while he became weak and lost consciousness in my arms. And then he died right there as I was holding him. I didn't let go for 30 minutes. I just laid on the floor with him and kept shhhh and kissing his forehead and telling him he's no longer in pain. My man is finally at rest. Finally"


Timeline Photos | Facebook
.
.
.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry :hugs: He sounds like he was a terrific, once in a lifetime dog...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Jonah...... I am sure he taught Bella well


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. It is alway so hard to lose them.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Very sorry, RIP little baby Jonah


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

He was such a sweet dog. The kids and tons of neighbors and friends came to see him on Sunday. He had a good time but you could tell he was hurting. I couldn't make him go through it any longer just to keep him with us. Having worked him for many years, and then become such a great pet after retirement, it was tough. I'm sure you all know how it feels. It's been a long time since I had a bond with a dog like that. Bella will be great and our bond is very strong, but they are not one in the same.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Dear Lord, 

Please open your gates and call St. Francis 
to come escort this beloved companion 
across the Rainbow Bridge. 

Assign him to a place of honor, 
for he has been a faithful servant 
and has always done his best to please me. 

Bless the hands that send him to you, 
for they are doing so in love and compassion, 
freeing him from pain and suffering. 

Grant me the strength not to dwell on my loss. 
Help me remember the details of his life 
with the love he has shown me. 
And grant me the courage to honor him
by sharing those memories with others. 

Let him remember me as well 
Let him know that I will always love him.
And when it's my time to pass over into your paradise, 
Please allow him to accompany those 
Who will bring me home. 

Thank you, Lord, 
for the gift of his companionship 
and for the time we've had together. 

And thank you, Lord, 
for granting me the strength 
to give him to you now.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

So sorry for you loss. Jonah sounds like a wonderful dog. It is so hard to lose them, especially when you have that special bond. I just lost mine, Alex, this Fall. Run free Jonah.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My heart aches for you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.

krisk


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You are so strong to go through that final good-bye with him. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh, no, no, not Jonah!

Words cannot express how sad I am for you. 

I thought of Jonah often, even kept his picture. Wisest looking senior GSD I have ever seen. 
I hope you can find some comfort in having Bella, although I know Jonah could never be replaced.
RIP, sweet boy. You earned your time to run free.









*...and younger days.
*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Only those of us who have completely given our hearts to our dogs, know the pain felt when our beloved dogs have to give it back.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your gorgeous Jonah, your friend and companion. The pain will always be there but it will lesson with time, if only we could keep them forever. Run free sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Meeah'sMom (Sep 21, 2012)

My heart really goes out to you...Jonah was obviously very loved. I lost my special girl 2 years ago, but it still feels new. I am so sorry-- truly


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, no, no, not Jonah!
> 
> Words cannot express how sad I am for you.
> 
> ...


Awww, this post was really sweet. I've been posting about him for 10 years now and to have him gone is a huge hole in our hearts here at home. It'll never be the same. Bella is a wonderful dog and is a trailing machine. She's like the Germanator. But having said that, Jonah was my first GSD, was so sweet, did such a good job and I'm going to miss him. 

Thank you for sharing. I think it's really neat that you kept pictures of him. Facebook went crazy when they found out. The support we have received from all over the world has been amazing.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

What a beautiful dog he was, I'm so sorry for your loss. The price of a great dog is a broken heart.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss...I pray for peace from you loss soon..


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am truly sorry for your loss, he sounds like a once in a lifetime dog!
Rest in peace sweet Jonah.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Dear Lord,
> 
> Please open your gates and call St. Francis
> to come escort this beloved companion
> ...


This is so sweet...seriously made me cry!

RIP sweet Jonah!! You brought many years of love and will be forever missed! Until you meet your loving family again....


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am ever so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is when you lose a dog that is as special as Jonah was! R.I.P


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss, he was a handsome boy. They are such individual spirits that each have a special gift and love to share with us.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I remember Jonah and you.
I am so very sorry for your loss.
Jonah will be in good company up there.
God speed Jonah
:rip:


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you all. He got quite the sendoff. I miss him but it makes me smile to see how many people have shown they care. Thank you again.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

We'll Meet Again


----------



## swharshbar (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. I had to do the same thing not all that long ago. It still hurts, but with time, it gets easier. Its quite amazing how attached we get to our pets.


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

That was a great song and thank you all. I have another Shepherd that I got last year and she is in training now. She's a great, beautiful black pup. I love her, but Jonah was special to me. He was my first working dog and I had him for years. 

Have any of you guys actually gone and filled up the food bowl, go to the kennel and then realize you have nothing to feed there? Talk about a lonely feeling. I did it twice.


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

I shed some tears here reading about the loss of your dog. I truly believe you will be with him again someday.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

After my last dog passed, I keeped going to the back door to let her in. If she was not in house with me, she must be out. I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## jlthorpe (Aug 23, 2011)

Midnight12 said:


> After my last dog passed, I keeped going to the back door to let her in. If she was not in house with me, she must be out. I am very sorry for your loss


Just wondering if I was freaking out or something. I can't stand it when I do that but I'm glad I'm not the only one who has.


----------



## BullittMustang (Mar 28, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through. I just lost my boy Rocky this month also. He would have been 10 next month. He was my best friend and I had a bond with him that I have never had before. Hang in there. Some day we will be with them again.


----------

